

Vim-based keyboard shortcuts in Kato - chermanowicz
https://kato.im/articles/keyboard-control/

======
aeontech
Man, you guys definitely seem like the most hacker-friendly chat provider. I
saw [https://github.com/kato-
im/documents/blob/master/POST%20API....](https://github.com/kato-
im/documents/blob/master/POST%20API.md), any plans for a more in-depth
developer API?

